# Montgomery Open



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Would somebody be so kind as to give us an update to what they are setting up in the Open. 1st series marks, 2nd & 3rd series blinds and so on as it goes along.

I certainly would appreciate any info put up on the board.

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

They are running the first two series together. Land triple (not sure if they are retiring 1 or 2 gun stations), then a long land/water blind. Loooong entry to the water, over 300 yards. At 2pm they ran the first 25 dogs.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

How long of a swim? Geez 300 yards before you get to start the swim, MAN!!
Doesn't sound like my dog will get to try it today. Hopefully nothing will change weather-wise Saturday morning when her turn comes around.

PLEASE keep us posted.

THANKS BOOTY!!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Partial callbacks Friday night; Open, 44 of 87 ran on Friday, 9 called back. They should finish the first two series today, Saturday. With the blind emcompasing so much land and water, I wouldn't be surprised if they go to the water marks in the morning.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Lets see if I have this correct; 

Third series, Cold Honor with Poison Bird Mark with Blind. Poison bird is thrown deep of where they shot 90 fliers from the first series. Dog picks up blind first, then the Poison bird mark. Many hunted the flyer area from the first series after picking up the blind and are toast(done).

Going to make a sandwich on toast regards. :wink:


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

hell booty, they ought to hand out points for making it through the first and second series there. I saw it and it was uuuuuuuggggggglllllllyyyyyyy. :wink:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Chuck, I heard it wasn't pretty. You are right, the dogs that made it through the first two deserve something! We were toast by late Friday afternoon.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Any news from the Amateur?

Sean


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Timmy and Whiskey for winning the Open!!!!! Good handling Mark Sehon, ya'll make a really good team!  Also congrats to Bryan for the Q jam and Bobby Lane for the Q win.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Any Derby results?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ricky Elston said:


> Congrats to Timmy and Whiskey for winning the Open!!!!! Good handling Mark Sehon, ya'll make a really good team!  Also congrats to Bryan for the Q jam and Bobby Lane for the Q win.


Big congrats to Mark Sehon!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Ricky Elston said:


> Congrats to Timmy and Whiskey for winning the Open!!!!! Good handling Mark Sehon, ya'll make a really good team!  Also congrats to Bryan for the Q jam and Bobby Lane for the Q win.


Holy Moly, big congratulations to Mark and Timmy. Those Maronge pups are hard to beat.


----------



## justin harrison - gator (Jul 6, 2003)

Ricky Elston said:


> Congrats to Timmy and Whiskey for winning the Open!!!!! Good handling Mark Sehon, ya'll make a really good team!  Also congrats to Bryan for the Q jam and Bobby Lane for the Q win.


ricky, you wouldn't have happened to have trained in crystal springs a week or so ago would ya? if so, i was there w/ my big black dog gauge and my pup trapper.

i'm assuming "bryan" as in frierson w/ the yella dog?

CONGRATS!!!!!! i heard it was a tuff Q.

gator a.k.a justin harrison


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

More Partial Results

AM- 1 Dick Kaiser
2 Kippy Kemp- Chevy- way to go Kip..
3 Dick Kaiser 
Don't know others in AM.

Qual- 1 Bobby Lane- Moody's Poor Larry
2 Steve Yozamp- Samuel Goosehead - Daniel Stavrum
3 Alex Washburn- Coolwater's Gambler Choice
4 Charlie Moody- Coolwater's Blew By You- Gene Horner

Derby 1- Mike Long - Up The Crooked Creek- Brad Bettis
2- Charlie Moody- Coolwater's Blew By You- Gene Horner
3- Sam Milton- Fordland's Tax Collector
4- Dave Mosher- Don't know which dog.
RJ- Pam Park
Jam- Charlie Moody- Dominator's High Spade- Lou Magee

I left the trial before the open was complete so not sure of open placements. 

Gene


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gene, that's a whole bunch of Derby points for Blew and a Qth 4th. Great job! Congrats to Bobby Lane too!

Looks like the Am 2nd & 3rd are littermates? Those linebred LM pups. 8) 

What about the Open 2nd - 4th, Dave Mosher?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

I watched about 1/2 the dogs in the last series of the open. Jeff Horsley and Phred did the last series with a Cover Lots of ground hunt on the long bird- 500 plus yards. Charlie Moody had a good last series with Ken Wood's dog Buzz-. Mark Sehon and Whiskey did a super job as well. Congrats to Mark. I didn't see any of Mosher's dogs run the open last series. Saw a few others run that handled on the last series. Many dogs were handling on the middle retired and on the long retired. Last series was a Big Test. Curious to hear other placements. Buzz had a nice trial, I feel like he'll get a piece of it. 

Gene


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

gator said:


> Ricky Elston said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to Timmy and Whiskey for winning the Open!!!!! Good handling Mark Sehon, ya'll make a really good team!  Also congrats to Bryan for the Q jam and Bobby Lane for the Q win.
> ...


Yes sir that was me  Since I have more times on my hands me and Bryan hopefully will be training more with ya'll. Your dog Gauge looked nice :wink:


----------



## justin harrison - gator (Jul 6, 2003)

good deal!

thanks for the kind words about gauge........gator


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks guys. My first All Age win!!!!!!!    Whiskey really ran a real nice trial. Timmy and I are on cloud NINE. I like to send out a big thank you to all the people that has helped me along the way.


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

*congrats*

Congrats to Mark and Timmy with Whiskey! 

Congrats to Gene and Blew!

Congrats to Kip and Chevy!

jason


----------



## peter (Jan 7, 2004)

mosher got a third with banner.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: congrats*



J Fleming said:


> Congrats to Mark and Timmy with Whiskey!
> 
> Congrats to Gene and Blew!
> 
> Congrats to Kip and Chevy!


*Good going!*


----------



## David Maronge (Apr 23, 2004)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to "Whiskey",Timmy and Mark.Ya'll sure have come along way in a short time   .That's really a great accomplishment for Amateur trainers/amateur trained dog!Maybe people will finally become believers in "Sunny" pups.In our training group(Whiskey,Bo and Tater) these littermates have accomplished the following:2-Amateur wins,1-Open win,1-Amateur 2nd and 2-Amateur 3rd's,numerous AA jams,59 derby points(high-point derby female),2-Qualifying wins and qualified for the 2006 National Amateur(@2yrs old) all before 4yrs old with a very limited number of events!Well I just wanted to tell my buddies how proud I am of ya'll(don't forget Bobby Lane and Larry with their 2nd Qualifying win!),I'm on the way to Dr. Greene's office to repeat "Taters" breeding of "Cosmo" to "Sunny".This should produce some more very nice puppie's!CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## El General (Aug 20, 2004)

> Maybe people will finally become believers in "Sunny" pups


I believe you are all ready there and have been there for a while  

Will Schwarzlose


----------

